# Silver Phos braze filler



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a lb or so of 45% silver phos braze is the phos, phosphurous? sorry I know I spelled that wrong. If it is will it make any natsy gases, ie
phosgene or something - definately dont want that.

Jim


----------



## Lou (Jan 26, 2008)

Probably copper phosphide in there with it. The phosphide serves as a reducing agent to make sure no oxides are incorporated in the melt. I use phoscopper when for melting copper (which loves to oxidize).

When you try to dissolve it in nitric acid, you will produces phosphine gas, PH3, which is toxic, stinky, and spontaneously flammable. Phosgene aka mustard gas is different, that's carbonyl chloride and has no phosphorus in it.


Personally, I'd a.) sell it on ebay to someone who can use it, b.) sell Lou some , c.) save it for personal use.


----------



## peter i (Jan 28, 2008)

Phosgene is carbonyl chloride, that’s true, and the main route of attack is the lungs. (It’s a gas at NPT)
http://www.idph.state.il.us/Bioterrorism/factsheets/phosgene.htm
It may be produced when burning chlorinated hydrocarbons.
http://www.osha.gov/doc/outreachtraining/htmlfiles/weldhlth.html

"Mustard gas" is normally deployed as a liquid. The vapours attack eyes and lungs, but the primary effect is that of a vesicant.

And chemically it’s a group of compounds quite different from phosgene.

The name “mustard gas” comes from the fact, that the smell of some of the compounds, or more correctly, impurities in some of them , had a mustard-like smell.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blister_agent


----------

